# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Bulk Motherboard und einem Boxed Motherboard???



## irik (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Also was ich wissen wollte soll ich Bulk oder Boxed kaufen?


----------



## crackajack (19. Oktober 2005)

irik am 19.10.2005 06:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Also was ich wissen wollte soll ich Bulk oder Boxed kaufen?


Bie Mainboards kannte ich das noch gar nicht  
Aber normalerweise heißt
Bulk= ohne Anleitung, ohne Kabel, ohne Verpackung, ohne Installations CDs, verkürzte Garantie

Boxed würde dann eine "anständige" Verpackung mit allem Drin und einer ordentlichen Garantie bedeuten

Daher die Antwort:
Wenn du auf unnötigen Schnick-schnack verzichten kannst tut es auch die bulk Variante.
Aber vorher fragen was drin ist und vor allem die Garantie wäre schon wichtig.


----------



## irik (19. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 19.10.2005 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> irik am 19.10.2005 06:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok vielen Dank nochmals


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2005)

crackajack am 19.10.2005 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> irik am 19.10.2005 06:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  naja, sicher ist nur "ohne verakufsverpackung", aber kabel, anleitung usw. können trotzdem dabei sein - müssen aber nicht. aber ne treiberCD sollte in jedem falle dabei sein.

und "verkürzte garantie" stimmt auch nur teils, zB für AMD-CPUs. du hast gesetzlich auf jeden fall IMMER 2 jahre normale gewährleistung, nur kann es bei bulk sein, dass eine VOM HERSTELLER ZUSÄTZTLICH erteilte garantie nicht gilt. es kann aber sein, dass ein hersteller XY auch auf bulk zB +10 jahre gibt - das bleibt immer ihm überlassen.


----------



## RazBackfire (19. Oktober 2005)

Wollt nur sagen, es gibt keine Boxed-Mainboards !!!
Wenn du wirklich welche gesehen hast, dann poste ma nen Link, das will ich sehn.
Mir ist kein Mainboardhersteller bekannt, der Bulk-Varianten verkauft.
Grafikkartenhersteller und Laufwerkshertsteller machen das.
Ausserdem gibt es nur Bulk und Retail. CPUs gibt es als Boxed (mit Standardkühler).

Fakt ist: Kein Mainboard als Bulk, alle mit schöner Verpackung (Karton), allen beiligenden Sachen.


----------



## irik (19. Oktober 2005)

RazBackfire am 19.10.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt nur sagen, es gibt keine Boxed-Mainboards !!!
> Wenn du wirklich welche gesehen hast, dann poste ma nen Link, das will ich sehn.
> Mir ist kein Mainboardhersteller bekannt, der Bulk-Varianten verkauft.
> Grafikkartenhersteller und Laufwerkshertsteller machen das.
> ...




häää??
Warum denn nicht da sind die Links überzeug dich selbst   

Die Bulk Variante:
http://www.ba-computer.at/product_info.php?cPath=28_59_153&products_id=32603

und hier die Boxed Variante:
http://www.ba-computer.at/product_info.php?cPath=28_59_152&products_id=32602


----------



## bierchen (19. Oktober 2005)

irik am 19.10.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> häää??
> Warum denn nicht da sind die Links überzeug dich selbst
> 
> Die Bulk Variante:
> ...


Das ist wirklich sehr unüblich. Ich würde die paar Euro drauflegen und eine "BOXED" version kaufen, dann kannst Du sicher gehen, dass das ganz sicher verpackt ist, Kabel und Treiber-CD dabei sind.


----------



## RazBackfire (20. Oktober 2005)

bierchen am 19.10.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich sehr unüblich. Ich würde die paar Euro drauflegen und eine "BOXED" version kaufen, dann kannst Du sicher gehen, dass das ganz sicher verpackt ist, Kabel und Treiber-CD dabei sind.



Ich sehe das genau so, deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich keine
Bulk-Mainboards kenne.
Kenne die Internetseite nich und hab noch nie von Bulk-Mainboards gehört !!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2005)

RazBackfire am 20.10.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 19.10.2005 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nein, du hast geschrieben _"Wollt nur sagen, es gibt keine Boxed-Mainboards !!!" _   




> Kenne die Internetseite nich und hab noch nie von Bulk-Mainboards gehört !!!


 denkbar wäre, dass die an biards rankommen, die NORMALERWEISE ausschließlich für frimen gedacht sind, die die boards direkt in einen PC einbauen um ihn zu verkaufen, bzw. für großbestellungen von firmen, die intern mehrere PCs aufbauen wollen. das wären dann halt "bulk". so war es ja früher auch mit den artikeln, die wir schon seit jahren auch als "bulk" kaufen können.


----------



## Blackout (20. Oktober 2005)

Es könnte aber auch ne dreiste Masche sein um Boards die an den Shop zurückgeschickt wurden, wieder zu verkaufen als neu und dann halt nur als Bulk 

Aber wie gesagt, _könnte_


----------

